
Show HN: DarnBrokenRails – A Rails Code Quality / Security Teaching Tool - WrtCdEvrydy
https://github.com/WriteCodeEveryday/darnbrokenrails
======
WrtCdEvrydy
I forgot to put "Show HN:", could an admin please edit the title?

~~~
grzm
You may be able to still edit it yourself. IIRC, the title remains editable
for a period of time (an hour?) by the author after creation.

If not, you can alert the mods directly using the Contact link in the footer.
They're quite responsive in my experience. While they do see a lot while
they're browsing the site, they don't see everything. Emailing them is
reliable.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Oh, you are the man!

